# I don't know the part marking break down, please help.



## DennisT (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello,I am new in this site and im hopeing someone will be able to help me on the break down of the part markings/date code. It is an Intel Processer, I know the part number is P8035AHL.

The topside markings of the device are,
P8035AHL
L5330318
©INTEL '82
The bottom side markings of the device are 
VL 8532

Any help and a quick response would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you Dennis


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/8035/Intel-P8035AHL.html

The L# should be the batch number, so you should be able to google guides on how to break it down to dates. I'm not sure the VL# is anything you can get information from, it is likely an in house number for Intel.


----------



## Law-II (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi

Look here it may help

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------

